# DNG help in CS3



## NCHornet (Nov 28, 2008)

CS3 extended, Windows Vista Premium,  I installed Camera Raw 4.6 and now can view and work with both my new Sony A300, and My new Nikon D90 photos in Bridge and CS3.  However when I go to transfer the NEF files from the Nikon to Bridge and I select "convert to DNG"  the photos transfer just fine but it says the DNG conversion failed.  The only way I can convert the photos to DNG is to go under the Dowload from ADOBE, which contained the Camera Raw 4.6 and the latest DNG coverter. If I double click on the DNG converter icon it will open up converter and ask me what files I want converted and it does the coversion to DNG. There is no install option on the converter.  I noticed that I can't view these DNG files in Bridge, but I can in CS3, is this normal? 
How can I get the coverter to work when downloading the photos from the camera instead of having to do it later once they are downloaded?
Thanks for the help.
Kevin


----------



## NCHornet (Nov 28, 2008)

I am sorry, I can now view the DNG files just fine in Bridge, I shut it down and reopened it after the coversion and the photos are now visible instead of the icon I was getting before. So nevermind that question I had.
Thanks Again for the help.
Kevin


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 28, 2008)

> How can I get the coverter to work when downloading the photos from the camera instead of having to do it later once they are downloaded?


I'm not sure that you can.  That's sort of the point of shooting RAW...you get them onto your computer then tweak and convert them.


----------



## NCHornet (Nov 29, 2008)

Mike,
Thanks for the reply. But if you can't convert them at the time of transfer, why is it a option in Bridge? I am reading a book by Scott Kelby, he says to plug in the camera to the computer and select "get photos", under all the options for downloading is a box that says " covert to DNG"  if you select it another options box comes up with other variables in the conversion. So it sure seems like it should work this way, I just can't figure out how to install the DNG  converter so it works in Bridge.
Thanks Again
Kevin


----------

